# Cajun Canyons



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, it was good to see all of the slips filled up at Cypress Cove and Venice Marina for this year's Cajun Canyons - the last few years have been rough on the Gulf fishemen - good to see them fishing again. 

Tico Time weighed in a 534 pound blue today and the tournaments ends tomorrow afternoon. More blues were caught and released by other boats, but am unsure if there were any other blues killed.

Here are a couple of shots just before the boats left out yesterday.

Tom


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Tom do you remember the names of those 2 vikings?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Sight Cast - the one on the left is the new Done Deal and the other one had "Cajun" in the name - can't remember exactly.

Gorgeous boats.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet! 
Keep us posted.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Pipe Dream weighed in a 706 pounder today!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

**** Justin sure catches ALOT of fish over there!!! Guess when you have a 40+ knot boat it makes it easy to run that far from POC!! Bet the owner really loves fishing canyons and avoiding the poco fuel bill  how'd rehab and the other Texas boats do? Good on you Justin !

Have you been on your new ride for the summer yet Tom?? BC sent me some pics h:


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Ruthless,
Not yet - they are over in Cat Island right now - looking forward to fishing Poco on the 82.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Impressive! Wonder if it came off the rip.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sea Mixer*

Sea Mixer just came in with a fish that was 1.9 pounds heavier than Pipe Dream's


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

*arrr*

What a waste of fish....C & R Mr H... question where alll that meat goes ? Cats food.

The SNAPPER NANNY.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

sad3smsad3smsad3sm


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

josh K said:


> What a waste of fish....C & R Mr H... question where alll that meat goes ? Cats food.
> 
> The SNAPPER NANNY.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the pro tip... You sound informed


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

josh K said:


> What a waste of fish....C & R Mr H... question where alll that meat goes ? Cats food.
> 
> The SNAPPER NANNY.


Left rigger! Left rigger!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

josh K said:


> What a waste of fish....C & R Mr H... question where alll that meat goes ? Cats food.
> 
> The SNAPPER NANNY.


Maybe you should look at your commercial brethren's wasteful bycatch of marlin that are killed by longlines - exponentially more fish killed, but then again, you don't really care about that now do you?

The Billfish Foundation had a booth setup at this event - I highly doubt they would be endorsing an event such as this if it was truly detrimental to the marlin fishery, but then again, I suppose you know about it than just about anyone, right?

I noticed you changed your avatar from holding up a big dead tuna you hypocrite.

Gotta get to bed now - planning to go *KILL* some snapper tomorrow - *it's going to be a bloodbath.*


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hmmm...*



josh K said:


> sad3smsad3smsad3sm


Oh Brother.... hwell:....

Congrats Pipe Dream!! Hats off! Pretty work! Thanks for the follow up Tomas.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Whaa, Whaa, Whaa!!!*



josh K said:


> What a waste of fish....C & R Mr H... question where alll that meat goes ? Cats food.
> 
> The SNAPPER NANNY.


 The fish belongs to the guys that caught it. Get off your soap box. Why is it "wasted"? Cats gotta eat too!

Good job Capt!!!!

:texasflag


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Show us the PICS!!!*



hilton said:


> maybe you should look at your commercial brethren's wasteful bycatch of marlin that are killed by longlines - exponentially more fish killed, but then again, you don't really care about that now do you?
> 
> The billfish foundation had a booth setup at this event - i highly doubt they would be endorsing an event such as this if it was truly detrimental to the marlin fishery, but then again, i suppose you know about it than just about anyone, right?
> 
> ...


Attababy!

:flag:


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Rehab took 3rd n the release pot for billfish & 2nd & 3rd in the tuna pot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Hammer07 said:


> Rehab took 3rd n the release pot for billfish & 2nd & 3rd in the tuna pot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done boys. Chris were you out there with them?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> Left rigger! Left rigger!


totally agree with you on that...


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

hilton said:


> Maybe you should look at your commercial brethren's wasteful bycatch of marlin that are killed by longlines - exponentially more fish killed, but then again, you don't really care about that now do you?
> 
> The Billfish Foundation had a booth setup at this event - I highly doubt they would be endorsing an event such as this if it was truly detrimental to the marlin fishery, but then again, I suppose you know about it than just about anyone, right?
> 
> ...


Keep your hypocrite propaganda & waste of bandwidth towards your RS agenda. You have fool a lot of people here washing their brains BUT not everybody believes what you preach.

Let me understand this...didn't you start the infamous reef-man program to create habitat towards the Rs species ? Look like a conservationist action to me. Right ? http://www.reef-man.com/ 
Your own conservationist words taken from your reef - man protect .

*Reef-Man needs your help! *Our first project is to work with Texas Parks and Wildlife to populate the TPWD reef site, George Vancouver Liberty Ship Reef BA-336. The Vancouver Project has the support of and will be coordinated with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Artificial Reef Program. Currently, the only structure in this site is the 400' liberty ship. We have put a plan together to populate this reef site with about 500 reefs in the next 24 months. The site will be approximately 1/2 mile x 1/2 mile in size - our intention is to make the Vancouver site into a substantial habitat area that will sustain plenty of red snapper and other marine species. 
Imagine having to only go about 10 miles south of the jetties make a snapper run - it wouldn't be a big investment in time, money, or gas, and you could be back at the dock before lunch! With the rising cost of fuel, it is important to provide habitat within inshore areas, especially inside of Texas State Waters.

Howsoever , in the other hand you want to KILL them as well as killing and waste the bill fish species encouraging and sponsoring weigh in KILLINGS. You should be ashamed of yourself.
Dang you're certainly the truly definition of a "Fishermen"...or shall I say a meat hauler.

Can you please answer where all that wasted marlin meat goes to ?

Cat food , shelters , churches ? If that was the case , i would certainly keep my mouth zipped. However I don't think you'll ever answer that question Mr H.... 
BTW...I'd assumed you were more smart , why Bill-fish foundation has booth there ? Think Einstein , if they encourage C&R why would the be representing it on a KILLING weigh in tournament . I hope you get the answer now LOL

Reef-Man , RS advocate or Meat hauler....soon on theaters next to you  now define detrimental .

The SNAPPER NANNY


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

I noticed you changed your avatar from holding up a big dead tuna you hypocrite.

Love when the name tagging beggins a true sign of incompetency to sustain an adult debate..
Ill change my profile pic again to what you think is was Tuna fish , if that makes you happy


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Hammer07 said:


> Rehab took 3rd n the release pot for billfish & 2nd & 3rd in the tuna pot!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Job guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

josh K said:


> totally agree with you on that...


That you're a troll? Gotcha. Yes, we agree then.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> The fish belongs to the guys that caught it. Get off your soap box. Why is it "wasted"? Cats gotta eat too!
> 
> Good job Capt!!!!
> 
> :texasflag


Ok, you've got a point. 
It belongs to "the guys" that caught it. Looks like you've never witnesses a mayor weigh in tournament have you ?

Lots of those bill fish will be killed , watch how this trhead goes on and add the meat weigh in documented.

I'd assumed this meat would be consumed by "the guys" that caught it , maybe grill it or smoke it or maybe be trash canned. Go figure , if this fish was table fare and wouldn't go to....wherever , well I would understand.

Just the picture of this magnificent species dried up on the sun after long long hours of been hung up is not a pretty sight.

go on.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

josh K $hit pot stirrer....no life


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> That you're a troll? Gotcha. Yes, we agree then.


Whatever it makes you & your washed brained buds happy Bro. Left , right , up or down.
Certainly , I did put on my Hinton's tin foiled had :rotfl:


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

saltwatersensations said:


> josh K $hit pot stirrer....no life


Certainly THAT... I see that you spend lots of your time on your sensational PC ... be back later , going.. with my son for a few cast over the bridge.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

josh K said:


> Whatever it makes you & your washed brained buds happy Bro. Left , right , up or down.
> Certainly , I did put on my Hinton's tin foiled had :rotfl:


Generally the meat does go to a shelter. I will tell you one place it doesn't go is the trash or back in the ocean dead. Several years ago a dead marlin was found in the inter coastal after a tournament and it wasn't hard to tell who's it was. TPWD got a hold of them and it wasn't pretty. Due to that and how frowned upon dumping a fish is by fellow anglers in the tourney circuit is you will be hard pressed to find a Capt. or owner that would allow that now a days.

It's a hard decision to make to stick a marlin but I have no problem with hanging one up for a tournament or a record book fish. I would bet that out of every boat that fished that tournament this weekend you would be hard pressed to find more than a couple boats that have ever hung over 2 or three marlin in their career. I would put everything i own that if you add up every marlin ever hung by each capt of those boats it would be less than 1 long liner does in a month and possibly even a set.


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Well done boys. Chris were you out there with them?


In spirit, had to pass on this one, will be on for TBC! Kicking myself in the a** for not going.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

josh K said:


> Ok, you've got a point.
> It belongs to "the guys" that caught it. Looks like you've never witnesses a mayor weigh in tournament have you ?
> 
> Lots of those bill fish will be killed , watch how this trhead goes on and add the meat weigh in documented.
> ...


 I think I'm going to cry.... no wait, I'm going to go feed the cats.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Same shat you hear about killing bull reds, it's their fish! if it's legal then who gives a fack?! Just because it's a "Huge magnificent creature of the deep" doesn't make it any different than a giant bluefin tuna which people hang all the time. You don't see people saying the same stuff about people killing 800-900 lb bluefins. Tree huggers need to chill out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> Same shat you hear about killing bull reds, it's their fish! if it's legal then who gives a fack?! Just because it's a "Huge magnificent creature of the deep" doesn't make it any different than a giant bluefin tuna which people hang all the time. You don't see people saying the same stuff about people killing 800-900 lb bluefins. Tree huggers need to chill out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, well put.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

saltwater4life said:


> Same shat you hear about killing bull reds, it's their fish! if it's legal then who gives a fack?! Just because it's a "Huge magnificent creature of the deep" doesn't make it any different than a giant bluefin tuna which people hang all the time. You don't see people saying the same stuff about people killing 800-900 lb bluefins. Tree huggers need to chill out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy...hope you can read this back when you get to your 50's..and see how stupid those comment you just made are. 
However to each its own.:headknock

The only things I hug are , my kids and my dogs....:rotfl: but , if it makes you happy put labels to people go ahead.
In regards to your ironic comparison ...apples to peanuts. All the fish you've mention have a market for table fare or goes to a good use. Unfortunately for the blue marlin , sailfish its meat is not consider a table fare. Now , tell me where all that meat goes to...I say it again . CAT FOOD

But , them when one of the fun boys goes to Mexico and fishes for bills,, comes back trashing the poor Mexican Capt that kills the fish either to feed his family or make some bucks to subside his way of living. I guess you're not one of those fun boys aren't ya ?

Heck at least those Mexicans guys dont waste a thing out of those fishes...thats my flicking point !

The SNAPPER NANNY


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> I think I'm going to cry.... no wait, I'm going to go feed the cats.


Thank you...you've made my day , at least you wont waste it. Or feed your cattle stock 

The SNAPPER NANNY


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Josh, you musta skipped ruthless' comment a little before mine, #29, because I see you didn't want to comment about that one because it clearly explains quite a bit. But it's cool, no worries. Now let's see all them tourney photos of hung marlin this summer! Tourney season around the corner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ruthless53 said:


> Generally the meat does go to a shelter. I will tell you one place it doesn't go is the trash or back in the ocean dead. Several years ago a dead marlin was found in the inter coastal after a tournament and it wasn't hard to tell who's it was. TPWD got a hold of them and it wasn't pretty. Due to that and how frowned upon dumping a fish is by fellow anglers in the tourney circuit is you will be hard pressed to find a Capt. or owner that would allow that now a days.
> 
> It's a hard decision to make to stick a marlin but I have no problem with hanging one up for a tournament or a record book fish. I would bet that out of every boat that fished that tournament this weekend you would be hard pressed to find more than a couple boats that have ever hung over 2 or three marlin in their career. I would put everything i own that if you add up every marlin ever hung by each capt of those boats it would be less than 1 long liner does in a month and possibly even a set.


Josh K- I am 42yrs old and grew up on the back of my Dad's sports fishers watching them stick anything with a bill for a tournament in the early 80's. I have watched the fishery recover. I can say this, i have not been on a boat since the mid 80's that we stuck a fish to hang. I have paid extra in places like Hawaii to NOT stick a fish. I understand your point, but I also understand big fish & tournament fishing. If a fish is big enough to hang in a tournament, then I have no problems. It is a nice thing to see tournament results where 30+ boats go out and a bunch of bills are caught & only less than a handful are brought to the dock & in most cases that means 1, 2 or possibly 3. Ruthless has it correct, there is a bunch of thought and respect for the fish that we chase, it doesn't go lightly when the gaff goes over the side.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Live Baiting?*

Any word on if these fish were on lures or live baiting?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

josh K said:


> Oh boy...hope you can read this back when you get to your 50's..and see how stupid those comment you just made are.
> However to each its own.:headknock
> 
> The only things I hug are , my kids and my dogs....:rotfl: but , if it makes you happy put labels to people go ahead.
> ...


So you just choose to ignore my post because its an answer to what really happens in the tourney circuit and you don't like being wrong? Marlin is descent table fare. Most Americans are too spoiled and don't like it. The food kitchens that its donated to really appreciate it. I have had blue marlin once in Costa Rica and i though it was actually quite good but it made me sick to my stomach to think this fish was killed for commercial reasons. Most likely it was killed by one of the many that are killed each set by a longliner as by catch chasing the big money fish like tuna. I have never eaten marlin since but you can bet your *** I would eat one if it died on the line or if I hung it up for a fat check.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess there will always be crybabies wherever you go.

I plant our garden out back to grow and eat the vegetables from that harvest - is that wrong? 

I deploy reefs to grow fish for all Texas recreational fishermen to harvest outside of the ridiculous federal regulations - is that somehow wrong?

I went out with a great group of guys yesterday and we caught our LEGAL limit of snapper in addition to a few ling - is that wrong? Grilled up the ling last night and will be frying up the snapper tonight. Yummy!

It's obvious with all of your old, worn-out Scott Hickman phrases like waste of bandwidth, conspiracy theories, tin foil hat, etc etc. that you are just a mindless numbskull Josh K. Good luck to you in the future with that mindset - it will get you far (not).

Heading to Biloxi tomorrow for the Mississippi Billfish Classic - hopefully the weather will cooperate. Tillmman Fertita just spent $100 million converting the old Isle of Capris into the new Golden Nugget - $16 million on the pool alone. Very nice. Looking forward to seeing some of the best fishing teams in the Gulf compete.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Tom,
If you have time while over in Mississippi, try and post some stats if possible! Have fun while most are sittin in an office!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

saltwater4life said:


> Josh, you musta skipped ruthless' comment a little before mine, #29, because I see you didn't want to comment about that one because it clearly explains quite a bit. But it's cool, no worries. Now let's see all them tourney photos of hung marlin this summer! Tourney season around the corner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SUP ... boys lol.
Saltwater ,,,you mean this :

Originally Posted by *Ruthless53*  
_Generally the meat does go to a shelter. I will tell you one place it doesn't go is the trash or back in the ocean dead. Several years ago a dead marlin was found in the inter coastal after a tournament and it wasn't hard to tell who's it was. TPWD got a hold of them and it wasn't pretty. Due to that and how frowned upon dumping a fish is by fellow anglers in the tourney circuit is you will be hard pressed to find a Capt. or owner that would allow that now a days.

It's a hard decision to make to stick a marlin but I have no problem with hanging one up for a tournament or a record book fish. I would bet that out of every boat that fished that tournament this weekend you would be hard pressed to find more than a couple boats that have ever hung over 2 or three marlin in their career. I would put everything i own that if you add up every marlin ever hung by each capt of those boats it would be less than 1 long liner does in a month and possibly even a set._

What do you want me to comment on ? The guys says says " generally" but that assumption many timers is wrong. wish is Mr H...would answer all those questions I did kindly ask. Did he ? NOPE.:bounce:way too busy hanging....


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Hammer07 said:


> Josh K- I am 42yrs old and grew up on the back of my Dad's sports fishers watching them stick anything with a bill for a tournament in the early 80's. I have watched the fishery recover. I can say this, i have not been on a boat since the mid 80's that we stuck a fish to hang. I have paid extra in places like Hawaii to NOT stick a fish. I understand your point, but I also understand big fish & tournament fishing. If a fish is big enough to hang in a tournament, then I have no problems. It is a nice thing to see tournament results where 30+ boats go out and a bunch of bills are caught & only less than a handful are brought to the dock & in most cases that means 1, 2 or possibly 3. Ruthless has it correct, there is a bunch of thought and respect for the fish that we chase, it doesn't go lightly when the gaff goes over the side.


Thanks Hammer.

Its a relive to see somebody that understand a bit about this majestic fish & respect the environment as well as the few table options or market this bills have. I do respect and understand your comment, actually the only well stated response to this non sense. Ruthless has a very good point that I see as well.

Kudos your way:cheers:


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Ruthless53 said:


> So you just choose to ignore my post because its an answer to what really happens in the tourney circuit and you don't like being wrong? Marlin is descent table fare. Most Americans are too spoiled and don't like it. The food kitchens that its donated to really appreciate it. I have had blue marlin once in Costa Rica and i though it was actually quite good but it made me sick to my stomach to think this fish was killed for commercial reasons. Most likely it was killed by one of the many that are killed each set by a longliner as by catch chasing the big money fish like tuna. I have never eaten marlin since but you can bet your *** I would eat one if it died on the line or if I hung it up for a fat check.


Ruthless , my excuses if I did offend you by not responding to your post.

Actually, I didn't thought it was much to respond to.

However , I'm glad to see that authorities take seriously the illegal disposal of this bill or actually any fish. That should be the way to go for any species throw away to the trash...

Sorry to disagree with you , but your taste buds are awfully off. 
Marlin doesn't make it to table fare , most of the world would agree with this , however like the say goes " to a mans thrash another treasure". If you had a sad experience in Costa Rica , sorry to hear that. At least if that fish you eat makes a good reason commercially, so be it ...it feeds people or helps financially those fishermen economy. But it doesn't goes to waste...

I personally wont eat that bill fish period , tried once due to a miss hap years ago while on a CR tournament in the Maderias...hope you guys know where that is, LOL. Never again...

Yes, i did my share of a few years of Marlin tournaments C&R boys.:dance:


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

josh K said:


> Ruthless , my excuses if I did offend you by not responding to your post.
> 
> Actually, I didn't thought it was much to respond to.
> 
> ...


Most if not all tournaments have a set up where the fish will go to feed homeless/people in need. One of the main reasons the fish has to hit the dock in edible condition. By generally I meant some Capt/owners (two that I know of) choose to keep then due to mosts feelings of keep it only if you will eat it. I agree that grilled as a normal fish would be id bet marlin is not good. Most people that eat/serve it smoke it and make fish dip out of it. It is a very pipular digs along the pacific coast of Central America and Hawaii.

Fact is the percentage of marlin killed by rec fisherman in tournaments, by dying on the line, or being a douche and keeping it because you can is minuscule compared to the amount killed by long liners. I would bet its less than 1%. The only reason it stirs up a reaction is because these events are publicized...hard to publisize a long liner dumping by catch 160 miles offshore. The ignorant (ignorant means lacking knowledge, not really meant as an insult) folks that come on the interweb and bash recs need to do some research and learn where the real problem is if it bothers you so much.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh boy...hope you can read this back when you get to your 50's..and see how stupid those comment you just made are. 
However to each its own.:headknock

The only things I hug are , my kids and my dogs....:rotfl: but , if it makes you happy put labels to people go ahead.
In regards to your ironic comparison ...apples to peanuts. All the fish you've mention have a market for table fare or goes to a good use. Unfortunately for the blue marlin , sailfish its meat is not consider a table fare. Now , tell me where all that meat goes to...I say it again . CAT FOOD

But , them when one of the fun boys goes to Mexico and fishes for bills,, comes back trashing the poor Mexican Capt that kills the fish either to feed his family or make some bucks to subside his way of living. I guess you're not one of those fun boys aren't ya ?

Heck at least those Mexicans guys dont waste a thing out of those fishes...thats my flicking point !

The SNAPPER NANNY[/QUOTE]

I have a hard time reading this now, much less years down the road, maybe you should add a 4th grade English book to the list of things you hug...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Hammer07 said:


> Rehab took 3rd n the release pot for billfish & 2nd & 3rd in the tuna pot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HEII YEA!! Congrats REHAB!!! Strong showing....hope you slide one thru the door next trip!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

I will agree with ruthless smoked marlin dip is amazing


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Ken! As you would know, having a boat and tackle is one thing...getting a good Team together is another (the most important part in my opinion). I'm lucky to have a handful of great friends, good fishermen and an awesome captain, who love the sport and enjoy being together on the water. We learn something every trip out and hope to continue getting better. Hope to see you guys out there soon!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Rehab -

That's a fine shot! Congratulations on your results!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Big congrats REHAB


----------



## Over The Top (Aug 8, 2005)

hilton said:


> I guess there will always be crybabies wherever you go.
> 
> I plant our garden out back to grow and eat the vegetables from that harvest - is that wrong?
> 
> ...


Tom, I enjoyed fishing yesterday. To me, its more than just catching, it's having fun. By the way, I and am very impressed with your "secret" jig. One day I might see the entire collection for sale on cable late at night available with "three easy payments" and if ordered "now" with one of the operators on duty, you can get the second one "free", just pay "shipping and handling". Would you give updates from Mississippi and tell Marty hello for me?


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats REHAB!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Big congrats to Rehab, Jasen, Troy, and crew.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

hilton said:


> I guess there will always be crybabies wherever you go.
> 
> I plant our garden out back to grow and eat the vegetables from that harvest - is that wrong?
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah blah....... b lah blah. I might get a sponsor ship to sale anti Mr H.... tin foiled hats lol.
Go on... btw I love planting veggies in my garden , free country brother . I do whatever the quack I want in my property. However I won't bow to Hiltons BS


----------



## PuroToro (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe it's just me but, Josh when I looked at your profile, it pretty much summed it up....

*josh K has not made any friends yet
*

hhhmmmm go figure.....wonder if that is just on 2Cool ??? just sayin.....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Wow.....*



josh K said:


> Ok, you've got a point.
> It belongs to "the guys" that caught it. Looks like you've never witnesses a mayor weigh in tournament have you ?
> 
> Lots of those bill fish will be killed , watch how this trhead goes on and add the meat weigh in documented.
> ...


Please find another forum to pursue your ramblings. Thanks....all of us.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Freedom of speech bro! You.dont have to like it. As.long as it's respectful without tagging names on people all its good.

I have the right so.do.you. punctuation intended to express my thoughts , if I feel that weigh in tournaments are a killing , I have the constitutional right to voice it. Wether you or All don't like it. 
At the end of the day ...i.dont have to explain you all QUCK


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

PuroToro said:


> Maybe it's just me but, Josh when I looked at your profile, it pretty much summed it up....
> 
> *josh K has not made any friends yet
> *
> ...


Heyb, I just send you a be friends together ...maybe we can be buds so you don't feel left alone either. ..:rotfl: awesome


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

josh K said:


> Heyb, I just send you a be friends together ...maybe we can be buds so you don't feel left alone either. ..:rotfl: awesome


You're unhappy bud, you need to chill and go fishing. Mont needs to suspend you for a bit


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

josh K said:


> Blah blah blah blah....... b lah blah. I might get a sponsor ship to sale anti Mr H.... tin foiled hats lol.
> 
> Go on... btw I love planting veggies in my garden , free country brother . I do whatever the quack I want in my property. However I won't bow to Hiltons BS


"How to Win Friends and Influence People" by Josh K. You should direct this energy to a commercial fishing message board if there is one.

Congrats Rehab!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt.
Josh don't go away mad-- Just go AWAY


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

JoshK, who the [email protected]$ put you in charge? I have released every billfish I ever caught but because of you I'm going to kill the next one I catch. You aren't in charge of the ocean, you come across as a a know it all douche. it is not your job to preach to me on an internet forum. Have a nice day DB.

Jim


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I've hade it smoked several times , and will kill to get more. I bet them smaller ones taste better.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> JoshK, who the [email protected]$ put you in charge? I have released every billfish I ever caught but because of you I'm going to kill the next one I catch. You aren't in charge of the ocean, you come across as a a know it all douche. it is not your job to preach to me on an internet forum. Have a nice day DB.
> 
> Jim


Love it, everyone gets riled up at the same time when JoshK comes around. Ignorance still ****** people off, it's good to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

REHAB said:


> Thanks Ken! As you would know, having a boat and tackle is one thing...getting a good Team together is another (the most important part in my opinion). I'm lucky to have a handful of great friends, good fishermen and an awesome captain, who love the sport and enjoy being together on the water. We learn something every trip out and hope to continue getting better. Hope to see you guys out there soon!


Cool pic Rehab, congrats!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Paul Marx said:


> I've hade it smoked several times , and will kill to get more. I bet them smaller ones taste better.


It was really tasty....I just felt like I like I figure I would if I was eating a horse or a puppy.

Now it would probably taste like a wagyu filet mignon if the fish went along with a fat check from the Port Oconnor offshore association!!!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

And by the way big Congrats to Jason and the rest of team Rehab!!! Texas boats represented very well once again!!


----------



## Dismissed (Aug 15, 2005)

Had a great time Jasen, even given the snotty weather! The group of guys on the boat really made it fun. 

Thanks for the congrats guys.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Great Job REHAB!! Man, that's one well put together team. Should be a competitive TBC this year for sure:cheers:

David


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

josh K said:


> Freedom of speech bro! You.dont have to like it. As.long as it's respectful without tagging names on people all its good.
> 
> I have the right so.do.you. punctuation intended to express my thoughts , if I feel that weigh in tournaments are a killing , I have the constitutional right to voice it. Wether you or All don't like it.
> At the end of the day ...i.dont have to explain you all QUCK


By utilizing my right to freedom of speech I am asking you to stop talking.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> josh K $hit pot stirrer....no life


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

31. Creative spelling to try and beat the word censor.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 31. Creative spelling to try and beat the word censor.


Yep....report him----use your right of freedom of speech


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

FREON said:


> Yep....report him----use your right of freedom of speech


x2


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

There is no such thing of freedom of speech on private Internet forums.
Sorry guys.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

"Everyone Adds Dollars"


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

I've seen this same silly argument on message boards on every coast in the country. You catch a legal fish, you eat it without remorse or guilt. Why the hangup with billfish? Awesome fish, sure, but the only difference between a sailfish and a wahoo is a pretty nose. When I lived in Florida if a sail came in that was dead or too bit up by sharks to live we kept them and ate them. Not bad on the grill and great in the smoker. When we lived in Puerto Rico we ate blue marlin every now and then under the same circumstances. Better than sailfish by far. If a very few fish are kept for weigh-in or because they're dead or nearly so and eaten UNCLENCH. 

I have a few radical vegetarian friends who hammer me every now and then and my response is always something like 'hey, everything dies and natural death in nature SUCKS. A snapper (or a deer or a hog) isn't surrounded by it's loved ones in a comfy bed with pain medication. As soon as it can't defend itself or run away it'll being chewed on by all manner of things until it croaks.' That usually shouts 'em up...


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Sup , fun boys... see that you've been missing me Lol. How the killing going . Bet those Lbs of wasted fish are rotten somewhere.
Btw fun boys using label tags lol.. it's really ridiculous how big boys like yourself have the audacity to call manes to others from the safety and comfort of your lap top....classic when your ammo it's all over & have nothing biased to argue.
It was a good fishing day C&R lots of pesky snaps and all properly VENT ED...
Go on.

Btw ...vegetables what ? Naaa, a fishermen YES a fish kill a or meat hauler ...No thanks . Love to preserve for.the future generations.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Anybody understand this? Anybody?



josh K said:


> Sup , fun boys... see that you've been missing me Lol. How the killing going . Bet those Lbs of wasted fish are rotten somewhere.
> Btw fun boys using label tags lol.. it's really ridiculous how big boys like yourself have the audacity to call manes to others from the safety and comfort of your lap top....classic when your ammo it's all over & have nothing biased to argue.
> It was a good fishing day C&R lots of pesky snaps and all properly VENT ED...
> Go on.
> ...


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

James Howell said:


> Anybody understand this? Anybody?


Certainly you DO...you just read it. Is that all you've got:biggrin: Mr H


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

Im thinking drunk as a skunk lol


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

James Howell said:


> Anybody understand this? Anybody?


 He's a DB, I'm moving along now!:mpd:


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

he he...that's exactly what i'm talking about YO. Fun boys don't have any biased ammo to shut . 
Lets start the name tagging :dance:

DB ? anybody


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey fun boi I raugh out roud every time I read your post. You so funny.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

josh K said:


> he he...that's exactly what i'm talking about *YO*. Fun boys don't have any biased ammo to *shut* .
> Lets start the name tagging :dance:
> 
> DB ? anybody


.......?

DB, you need explanation?



josh K said:


> Btw ...vegetables what ? Naaa, a fishermen YES a fish kill a or meat hauler ...No thanks . Love to preserve for.the future generations.


Maybe too many cold ones are distorting your thought because your posts make no sense bro. Yes i read it, well attempted to anyways, but no i didnt understand it.

BTW, Whats a snapper nanny?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

saltwater4life said:


> .......?
> 
> DB, you need explanation?
> 
> ...


oh boy...fun boy.

Like I told a good friend on a pm " Ignorance is certainly bliss" please don't swallow your toothpaste".
Meh ,DB ? please esplain lol...

SNAPPER NANNY..actually that name was "givin" to me as my AKA from a very dear fun boy here.:biggrin:.

Lets go bag to those weigh in ,


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

josh K said:


> he he...that's exactly what i'm talking about YO. Fun boys don't have any biased ammo to shut .
> Lets start the name tagging :dance:
> 
> DB ? anybody


.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

josh K said:


> oh boy...fun boy.
> 
> Like I told a good friend on a pm " Ignorance is certainly bliss" please don't swallow your toothpaste".
> Meh ,DB ? please esplain lol...
> ...


I cant get enough, you like yourself some fun boys dont you? cuz you **** sure love to refer to them. You lookin for some fun with a fun boy? Im afraid you wont find any here.

and i cant tell if you have an issue with english, or you just suck at talking/typing?

Have fun with your fun boys Josh, i dont want to get banned over some BD


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

What a big truth JU just picture posted, nobody cares about all those killed bills.
Sad but truth...agree with JU.

Fun boys , Im done with this BS. its boring to say the least. Ciao a tutti :dance:


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

saltwater4life said:


> I cant get enough, you like yourself some fun boys dont you? cuz you **** sure love to refer to them. You lookin for some fun with a fun boy? Im afraid you wont find any here.
> 
> and i cant tell if you have an issue with english, or you just suck at talking/typing?
> 
> Have fun with your fun boys Josh, i dont want to get banned over some BD


Ouchhhy , that hurts.

Sorry , but those statements you just tipped certainly reflect your " bliss" .

If you have nothing mature or decent to say , please go & snell some hooks , as all your paraphernalia written above shows sings of mental health issues. 
Ciao e tutti


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

josh K said:


> Ouchhhy , that hurts.
> 
> Sorry , but those statements you just tipped certainly reflect your " bliss" .
> 
> ...


 I bet you can count to potato


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats Rehab! Maybe youll hang one for TBC and take the pot


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Never easy said:


> I bet you can count to potato


hahahaha I needed that laugh after long day at work, appreciate it NE


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Anybody understand this? Anybody?


I did find this on the google,

"You are comparing green eggs to ham. I don't eats the oranges but you and all your friend are throw the apples out the window withouts the proof of worms being in the chocolate pudding. People search as us has catches tuna on cane poles and you are talking about rockets ships which have no bearing it whomsoever"

sound like him, or maybe just another non-fishing facebook hairdresser-poker????
:an4::an4::an4::an4::an4::an4::an4:


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

*Oh boy*

now Chum - chum serial killer joined the haters wagon...this is getting better by the minute. Id think my vote goes for Kitten serial killer as the grammar nutty professor.

Fun boy-Chum chum club. NEXT in line please....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JoshK=BallAllDay!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> I cant get enough, *you like yourself some fun boys dont you? cuz you **** sure love to refer to them. You lookin for some fun with a fun boy? Im afraid you wont find any here.*
> 
> and i cant tell if you have an issue with english, or you just suck at talking/typing?
> 
> Have fun with your fun boys Josh, i dont want to get banned over some BD





josh K said:


> Ouchhhy , that hurts.
> 
> Sorry , but those statements you just tipped certainly reflect your " bliss" .
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, because a certain someone thinks I have mental health issues and PM'ed me to say I need some serious mental help, i am not talking about little kids here. My take on your term "fun boys" is not children. Carry on with your quacky posts, quite entertaining!


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG ....this guy is sick ..mental sick. Yes you josh


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

hanapa'a said:


> OMG ....this guy is sick ..mental sick. Yes you josh


His age says he's 57 but hes talking like a 20 year old wannabe white rapper! Wouldn't give to much credit to any thing he says. When he decides to put this much time and energy into the real problem and do something about the folks killing 99% of all billfish killed (longliners) then maybe he will have solid ground to stand on.

But I would recommend that he pulls his pants up, turns down Kanye west (***** liberals love him) and start using the English language as it was intended.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Ruthless53 said:


> His age says he's 57 but hes talking like a 20 year old wannabe white rapper! Wouldn't give to much credit to any thing he says. When he decides to put this much time and energy into the real problem and do something about the folks killing 99% of all billfish killed (longliners) then maybe he will have solid ground to stand on.
> 
> But I would recommend that he pulls his pants up, turns down Kanye west (***** liberals love him) and start using the English language as it was intended.


 you nailed it sir! green sent!


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, this white rapper still says . How many lbs.of hung bills did they kill today? If you don't want to give credit , why posting ? 
You don't like it ...heck free country , freedom of speech. Lib, rep, left , right. Don't think the whole forum thinks you and your boys are always right. You'll be surprised of the pms, comments & greens I have for saying how I feel about killing those fish. There is always someone else to blame in order to excuse yall actions . 
Weather head boats , commercial fishermen , long liners blah , blah. Take accountability for killing fish on those weigh in tournaments , you call yourself a fishermen ? Or a fish killa or a meat hauler ? Yall can nock about grammar , age , race or whatever you feel like . I still hold my believes , you ...hold your " ignorance is bliss "
Move on....

So many names tag lately lol


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

josh K said:


> Meanwhile, this white rapper still says . How many lbs.of hung bills did they kill today? If you don't want to give credit , why posting ?
> You don't like it ...heck free country , freedom of speech. Lib, rep, left , right. Don't think the whole forum thinks you and your boys are always right. You'll be surprised of the pms, comments & greens I have for saying how I feel about killing those fish. There is always someone else to blame in order to excuse yall actions .
> Weather head boats , commercial fishermen , long liners blah , blah. Take accountability for killing fish on those weigh in tournaments , you call yourself a fishermen ? Or a fish killa or a meat hauler ? Yall can nock about grammar , age , race or whatever you feel like . I still hold my believes , you ...hold your " ignorance is bliss "
> Move on....
> ...


It would be much better if you would just go away! Take your own advice and move on! It was much better around here before you showed up! Go back to where ever it is you came from you wont be missed!

Congrats to REHAB and all the other boats! My apologies for adding to Josh K's BS.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Never easy said:


> It would be much better if you would just go away! Take your own advice and move on! It was much better around here before you showed up! Go back to where ever it is you came from you wont be missed!
> 
> Congrats to REHAB and all the other boats! My apologies for adding to Josh K's BS.


Again . You DON'T like it , you got options.

Ignore it .
Get lost .
Comment .

Take you pick Bro. I still have the right to voice my thoughts as long as I'm respectful to others opinions. 
You ...oh well. Bliss

Move on.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

My last comment on this paraphernalia. I'm not the only one saying it's a waste. 
http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/437362-killing-billfish.html

http://www.abmt.vi/archivepages/news-jan2006.htm

Read specially # 2

Just a little research goes a long way.


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this the "Marlin Pic" thread? Nobody saved me a buffalo...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats to the crew, that's a mule! Nothing wrong at all with hanging one. Smoked marlin pretty dang tasty!


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

josh K said:


> Oh boy...hope you can read this back when you get to your 50's..and see how stupid those comment you just made are.
> However to each its own.:headknock
> 
> The only things I hug are , my kids and my dogs....:rotfl: but , if it makes you happy put labels to people go ahead.
> ...


Go eat some commercially caught sushi from a fancy restaurant and support your local chapter....

Better yet, go boycott longlines in countries with little or no fishing regulations.

I'm sure you can find better ways to be productive then beat up on recreational fishermen.

I dont pay $500's for my sushi, I catch my fish ONE AT A TIME the old fashioned way.

Try it sometime... I know its hard work and you probably dont know what that is.

:work:


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Yet another reason this board is known as 2fool. Wish I hung one last week!


Out


Rob C


----------

